# MV pacific princess grounding June 1978



## Paul Seabright (Apr 14, 2020)

Does anyone remember any of the details of when The Princess Cruises ship, MV Pacific Princess grounded off the coast of Mexico in or around June 1978? I was onboard at the time as a cadet and thought it was as she was leaving Acapulco, but an entry in my Cadet Journal has the vessel entering Mazatlan. Any clarification would be most welcome


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Acapulco is one of the "most perfect" natural harbours of the world. A straightforward entry into the bay, which is very deep, nearly 1000 feet in places!

Mazatlan is not so straightforward and there are cliffs, rocks, islands, islets to navigate. Although, the approach, from deep sea is, again very deep, but once you get into shore, more complicated.

So, without any other useful info, I would say Mazatlan, as noted in your journal.

By the way, "Maza-Tlan" means "place of the deer" in Nahuatl. Maza means deer and, in the prehispanic "coat of arms", is represented by deer antlers. "Tlan" is represented by a molar! "Tla" is the sound of the word for tooth and was used as a pictogram for the word's sound.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Paul Seabright (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Dave,
Thanks for the input.
The story I remember, and somewhat conflicted by the Journal entry, is that on departure from Acapulco, it was usual to take the vessel closer inshore, so that passengers could see a display by the Acapulco Cliff Divers. On this particular evening we hit a submerged rock that fortunately for the bridge team, wasn't on any chart! We returned alonside and after an underwater investigation that found a 2.5 x 0.2m hole in the bottom, sent the passengers home, along with all non-essential crew. An empty dry dock was found in San Francisco, and a day or so later, we set sail with lifeboats rigged and swung out to embarkation stations.
Why I would have written Mazatlan in the journal is a mystery - hence the request for more clarification


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm......Shades of the Costa Concordia!

The Cliff Divers are at La Quebrada, out of the bay and to the north of ACA city. Next door, is the Flamingoes Hotel which was owned by John Wayne. Unfortunately, ACA is now a no-go area due to organized crime. A great shame, because I really like ACA and it's colourful and rich history. You eat well, even if the fish/seafood is actually brought down from Zihuatenejo!!

Years ago, my wife had a gas station. No kids then. It was coming up to midday. We decided to go for lunch to Acapulco! We stayed for dinner and then drove home! Acapulco is 415 Km from Mexico City. This was before the Sol (Sun) superhighway was built.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Tabora (Feb 9, 2013)

Paul, you are correct in your original post, MV Pacific Princess grounded inbound to the Port of Mazatlan, Mexico 0750 hours on that fateful day in June 1978. Weather conditions were also poor with heavy fog and low visibility.
Damage was sustained to the fuel double bottom tanks starboard side between frames 124 and 129.

Cheers
Tabora


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"Flamingoes Hotel which was owned by John Wayne"

The hell it was!!!!


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> "Flamingoes Hotel which was owned by John Wayne"
> 
> The hell it was!!!!


Ha Ha!

My father in law, a very successful industrialist, mainly cotton, was at a wedding. The President's personal secretary came up to him and asked when he could go to Acapulco. Hea answered that never, he detested the coast as, at sea level, it made his feet swell!

Next wedding, the President was a witness. He collared my F-I-L and asked why, when he wanted only him to go as the President of the Material Betterment Counsel, he refused to! He agreed to go. The role was to stymie the previous president's attempt to "control" Acapulco and it's tourist opportunities! The story is much longer...........! This was in 1953-55, the golden era of Acapulco as a haven for the "Jet Set".

My wife's half brother (she was born in 62, like me) used to hang out most weekends at Acapulco, ostensibly visiting his father, but intent on "pulling"! His friend was a native of Acapulco, and his nickname was the Matador. He was a dead ringer for Tyrone Powell. They would find a boat pulled up on the beach and "Tyrone" would extend a towel and sunbathe in the boat. Inevitably, females would gather asking if it was Tyrone. They never said yes or no, but "Tyrone" would sign their autograph books and then the group (having "pulled") would saunter off for a long lunch...........!

So, yes, there is a family connection to Acapulco, which in it's day was a fantastic destination. Not now..............Very unfortunately.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Paul Seabright (Apr 14, 2020)

Tabora said:


> Paul, you are correct in your original post, MV Pacific Princess grounded inbound to the Port of Mazatlan, Mexico 0750 hours on that fateful day in June 1978. Weather conditions were also poor with heavy fog and low visibility.
> Damage was sustained to the fuel double bottom tanks starboard side between frames 124 and 129.
> 
> Cheers
> Tabora


Thank you Tabora. 
It's strange how such a vivid memory of the time was so completely wrong!
I'm curious - what was your involvement with the PP? Were you onboard at the time?


----------



## Brandane62 (Sep 1, 2008)

Talking of Mazatlan, and P&O connections - I was a deck cadet on the mv Ardmore (tanker), from August 1980 to March 1981. She was on contract to Petroleos Mexicanos (PEMEX) carrying refined petrol and diesel from Salina Cruz to various ports (and pipelines offshore!) on the Pacific coast of Mexico. Mazatlan and Manzanillo were the only ports of call where we went alongside and could get a few hours ashore. Not the best trip of my short career! I recall being in Mazatlan at the same time as the Pacific Princess during one of our visits, and not being allowed on board despite working for the company.


----------

